# Internet Connectivity



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

December 15th 2012, 10:22 pm.

Anyone else having trouble connecting to the internet, or is it just me?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nope, no issue in the west end.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm on Teksavvy and just gave them a call, the pre-recorded message said they were experiencing issues.

Tried power cycling modem, router and rebooting computer. 

Internet connectivity is spotty; some sites are OK while others are timing out...hmm...


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Last weekend a friend recommended techsavy. Any good? My rogers never cuts out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

DaFishMan said:


> Last weekend a friend recommended techsavy. Any good? My rogers never cuts out.


My Rogers used to cut out all the time. Teksavvy seems to cut out....less.

Teksavvy just uses Roger's cable lines, so if Rogers goes out, then Teksavvy goes out too.

With Teksavvy, you pay less, get more bandwidth (with the same up/download speeds).


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm also on Teksavvy in Mississauga, also noticed some cut outs in service last night.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"you pay less, get more bandwidth" - sounds good to me I keep hitting the 60gb cap lol.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

DaFishMan said:


> "you pay less, get more bandwidth" - sounds good to me I keep hitting the 60gb cap lol.


Yeahhhh, I had to hold back when I was with Rogers and had a 60 GB cap.

Now I'm with Teksavvy, have 300 GB, and I have to hold back...less. 

@ Jamblor: Everything seemed to be fixed around 12:30 am or so.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't stand how places give you faster speeds all the time and then still cap. What good is 50mb/s on Bell Fibe if you have a 50gb cap, you can max that in a few days at those speeds.

I have a cogeco commerical account. It costs but I get 50mb/s down, 2mb/s up, and true full unlimited bandwidth. With 6 people in the house, we need it just for surfing/game playing/youtube never mind downloading anything at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

getochkn said:


> I can't stand how places give you faster speeds all the time and then still cap. What good is 50mb/s on Bell Fibe if you have a 50gb cap, you can max that in a few days at those speeds.
> 
> .


Hmmm that's funny. I get 250gb per month cap which I have never gone over on the 50mb fibe. (just switched from umlimted on the old DSL original package) The 175mb fibe has 300gb cap but is really expensive at $200+ per month.


----------

